# Atlas 2.0 tune



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

*ATLAS tuning?*

is the 2.0t engine the same as the mk6/7? 

if so can it be tuned to stage2 numbers with a downpipe?

if so then does that mean the 2.0t > vr6 once tuned?

if not, then can vr6 be tuned like the one in the passat R?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Sugar Bear said:


> is the 2.0t engine the same as the mk6/7?
> 
> if so can it be tuned to stage2 numbers with a downpipe?
> 
> ...


Same as the mk7 (gen 3 2.0T). So yeah, mine is getting a tune the minute I buy it. Well, to be fair, I want leather so the 2.0 is probably not part of the equation. With a tune its a far superior engine though. One of the tuners claims 380TQ/316HP for stage 1 and 404TQ/336HP for stage 2. The Burger option is much less TQ/HP, but its a piggyback and undetectable by the dealer. A great option for those who worry about a warranty.

Mad at VW fro not providing leather on the 2.0


----------



## rickyfinch (Sep 30, 2014)

My wife and I are getting a 2.0 Atlas S in a couple of months. Apr has already released their tune for the Atlas 2.0. It's the same tune as the MK7 GTI. My question is should I get the low torque tune which stays under the Aisin recommend 450 NM (336 ft tq) or get the regular 381 ft tq tune? 

We are getting it tuned because we want to. I fully understand the possible problems and warranty issues therein. 

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and opinions. 

Ricky Finch


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

rickyfinch said:


> My wife and I are getting a 2.0 Atlas S in a couple of months. Apr has already released their tune for the Atlas 2.0. It's the same tune as the MK7 GTI. My question is should I get the low torque tune which stays under the Aisin recommend 450 NM (336 ft tq) or get the regular 381 ft tq tune?
> 
> We are getting it tuned because we want to. I fully understand the possible problems and warranty issues therein.
> 
> ...


I would not exceed what the transmission is rated for torque wise or you will have problems. 

I went on APRs site and it looks like the lowest tune is 381 ft-lbs. I will admit that is an impressive amount of output for a stage 1 no hardware mods! 

Keep us posted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyfinch (Sep 30, 2014)

If you look at the Apr Dyno graph above it is a slider so you can see the rest of the tunes. The 91 octane low torque tune is the one I was referring to. It peaks at 292 hp and 381 ft tq.


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

What about APR+? This is the more conservative tune that some dealers are offering along with a warranty.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

We ordered our 2.0 SE w/Tech. I plan on driving to Opelika and getting it tuned once it arrives. I’ve reached out to APR. Stage 1 will be a nice bump in HP & TQ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

MMeachGLI said:


> We ordered our 2.0 SE w/Tech. I plan on driving to Opelika and getting it tuned once it arrives. I’ve reached out to APR. Stage 1 will be a nice bump in HP & TQ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That'll be a nice road trip! Especially on the way back! I drove there a few years back to buy a heavily modded APR car. The trip back was pretty intense...lol


----------



## bbixby (Jan 19, 2018)

MMeachGLI said:


> We ordered our 2.0 SE w/Tech. I plan on driving to Opelika and getting it tuned once it arrives. I’ve reached out to APR. Stage 1 will be a nice bump in HP & TQ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would be very interested in your thoughts after it arrives and you've had it done.
Thanks.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

bbixby said:


> Would be very interested in your thoughts after it arrives and you've had it done.
> Thanks.


The Atlas will be built the beginning of March. I know someone at the plant. We are tracking the build. Probably will be May or June before I can schedule a visit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, I haven’t gotten an ECU calibration yet. I did purchase and install the Neuspeed power module. I did contact APR and they said I may be in luck soon. I have to be patient. I know it will happen soon enough.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

2.0T S owner here. I am extremely interested in the APR Stage 1 tune. Likely the APR+ warranty package, as there is a certified dealer about an hour from my home, though it would be annoying to have to get all my service done there.

Will be following this thread closely indeed! I've been telling my nerd friends the 2.0T Atlas is a hidden gem as long as you don't need AWD, and i have yet to see another one in the wild:screwy:


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

hotshoe32 said:


> 2.0T S owner here. I am extremely interested in the APR Stage 1 tune. Likely the APR+ warranty package, as there is a certified dealer about an hour from my home, though it would be annoying to have to get all my service done there.
> 
> Will be following this thread closely indeed! I've been telling my nerd friends the 2.0T Atlas is a hidden gem as long as you don't need AWD, and i have yet to see another one in the wild:screwy:



I’m not sure when APR+ would be available compared to stage 1. I know the numbers are less for APR+ than with stage 1. You’re also purchasing a warranty when you’re purchasing APR+.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

MMeachGLI said:


> Well, I haven’t gotten an ECU calibration yet. I did purchase and install the Neuspeed power module. I did contact APR and they said I may be in luck soon. I have to be patient. I know it will happen soon enough.


how does the neuspeed play? how does it feel with a more peppy atlas lol?


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Sugar Bear said:


> how does the neuspeed play? how does it feel with a more peppy atlas lol?


My wife and I love it so far. Mid range kicks in and the butt dyno can feel it. We have to be a little more careful. The vehicle accelerates much more quickly. We don’t want to get a ticket. I’ll probably sell my module once I go APR.


----------



## Black Atlas (Nov 9, 2018)

just did the APR stage 1 a few days ago, I was told for the next 1000 miles it'll learn and adapt to my driving, so I've been going hard :laugh:


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

What are your initial impressions?


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

mwwVW said:


> What are your initial impressions?


I’ve had the APR stage 1 (93) ECU calibration for months now. It added lots of torque. Mid range is solid. The Atlas feels way faster. It really helps when carting six adults. The engine never feels strained. Gas mileage depends how you keep your foot in/out of it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It's really too bad they don't offer the 2.0 with all wheel drive...that and a mild Stage 1 tune would have been a great combo.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

KarstGeo said:


> It's really too bad they don't offer the 2.0 with all wheel drive...that and a mild Stage 1 tune would have been a great combo.


Totally agree. It’s been communicated to VOA.


----------



## fdones (Oct 5, 2018)

*APR*

Had my Atlas tuned to APR plus two months ago , also added APR intake and Muffler delete ! Its like I'm driving my old 2015 GTI ! This big truck is quick and has a wonderful growl ! 2.0T is the way to go constantly engine of the year and used in all VW line up ! Macan , Q5, etc...


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Very exciting! Can you share pics of the parts installed and video of the sound if possible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

fdones said:


> Had my Atlas tuned to APR plus two months ago , also added APR intake and Muffler delete ! Its like I'm driving my old 2015 GTI ! This big truck is quick and has a wonderful growl ! 2.0T is the way to go constantly engine of the year and used in all VW line up ! Macan , Q5, etc...


I didn’t think the APR intake fit. What did you do to make it fit? I was at APR that’s why I’m asking. I was told the mounting wasn’t a direct fit like in the GTI or Golf R. Show us a picture of the intake installed. I’m curious what it looks like and if there was some modification to make it mount correctly. 

I have the turbo muffler delete installed. I went stage 1 (93) and it’s been great. I’ve got about 6k miles since we had the ECU calibrated.


----------



## OldSkoolNJ (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes please tell is what you did to mount the intake. Seriously missing my 2.0T on my MKVI GTi with intake sound! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Atlas (Nov 9, 2018)

OldSkoolNJ said:


> Yes please tell is what you did to mount the intake. Seriously missing my 2.0T on my MKVI GTi with intake sound!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2nd that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

So now that 4Motion is available with the 2.0T, I traded my 3.6 4Motion for the Atlas Cross Sport 2.0T 4Motion. I did this just so I could get an ECU tune. I contacted APR and they said that the ECU tune is not available for the Cross Sport. They said that the CS may be different or changed from last year. The Atlas CS is the same as the Atlas underneath so I don't know why things might be different. He didn't give me a timeline as when it will be available. But if the Atlas goes the way of the Tiguan (i.e. tuners can break the code, budack cycle, etc) then I should have kept my VR6 3.6. I'll keep you guys post with any new updates.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Invest the money in a jb4


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

California-Kid said:


> So now that 4Motion is available with the 2.0T, I traded my 3.6 4Motion for the Atlas Cross Sport 2.0T 4Motion. I did this just so I could get an ECU tune. I contacted APR and they said that the ECU tune is not available for the Cross Sport. They said that the CS may be different or changed from last year. The Atlas CS is the same as the Atlas underneath so I don't know why things might be different. He didn't give me a timeline as when it will be available. But if the Atlas goes the way of the Tiguan (i.e. tuners can break the code, budack cycle, etc) then I should have kept my VR6 3.6. I'll keep you guys post with any new updates.


Correct - just b/c it's the "same" engine, the platform matters w/r to the ECU and how they crack it. For example, you would think you could do an IS38 swap and use APR's IS38 tune for the GTI but that won't work unless they create it.


----------



## SeltzTech (Jul 28, 2020)

*JB1*

Picked up my Atlas 2.0T 4MO this Monday, purchased the JB1 today and will install it once I finish my 1k break in. Will update you all on the differences.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

I Went to APR today. 
I had some email conversation with them prior to my going. They said they did not have the tune for the Atlas CS. I asked them to try an Atlas tune, knowing it most likely will not work. Took a chance. No dice. 
They extracted the code, though. They said they'll work on it and get back to me.
So yeah, maybe I should do a JB1 or JB4 while they're cracking the code.


----------



## tmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

A quick update on APR Stage 1 93 octane ecu tune 2021 Atlas 2.0T SEL Premium. 

Box code:
Address 01: Engine (J623-DCGA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3CN 906 259 F HW: 06K 907 425 J
Component: R4 2.0l TFS H13 0001 
Revision: --H13--- 

I got my atlas tuned yesterday and as others have stated it makes a difference, I haven't had a chance to get my vbox out to get actual acceleration times but I think they'll be reasonable as the Atlas no longer is sluggish if you're trying to merge onto the highway, it has a nice sporty feel where it will pull now instead of just make noise and slowly build speed.

Make no mistake this isn't my Golf R's or my Q5 which does an 11.7 1/4 mile but it's a great highway cruiser or DD around town with tons of room. 

Other interesting observations seems like gas mileage actually improved when driven easy over stock, drop the pedal and mileage drops pretty fast (this has happened before with my other APR tunes) and to me the most interesting is the drop of almost 20 degree F in oil temperature, same day drive to shop and drive home it dropped 20 degrees. Where I was constantly 228 - 230 degrees before now I'm 205 - 212 I like that as I've never been a fan of high oil temps. 

In the next couple of weeks I'll try and get real acceleration times, not that they matter - definitely not taking this beast to the track but it makes the DD experience more fun.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

tmoe said:


> A quick update on APR Stage 1 93 octane ecu tune 2021 Atlas 2.0T SEL Premium.
> 
> Box code:
> Address 01: Engine (J623-DCGA) Labels: None
> ...


It's been noted many times that Stage 1 tuned vehicle see better highway cruising mpgs than stock but of course as you point out, overall mpgs will drop b/c around town when you are on the gas/boost more, well, you lose out. The oil temp is v. strange and I always question data like this - unless you were tracking oil temps all the time, hard to really say. My oil temps have been consistent since new through stock, stage 1, and stage 2/larger turbo on the 1.8 (for all intensive purposes, same as the 2.0 being discussed here). Go for a highway drive for more than a few minutes and I'd say you will see that magic ~220 oil temp that most folks see with this engine.


----------



## tmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

at


KarstGeo said:


> It's been noted many times that Stage 1 tuned vehicle see better highway cruising mpgs than stock but of course as you point out, overall mpgs will drop b/c around town when you are on the gas/boost more, well, you lose out. The oil temp is v. strange and I always question data like this - unless you were tracking oil temps all the time, hard to really say. My oil temps have been consistent since new through stock, stage 1, and stage 2/larger turbo on the 1.8 (for all intensive purposes, same as the 2.0 being discussed here). Go for a highway drive for more than a few minutes and I'd say you will see that magic ~220 oil temp that most folks see with this engine.


Oil temp seems high compared to my mk7.5 Golf R stage 2 which is normally in the 210 - 214 range during summer cruise mode AC on, when I saw 228 for a couple of days in the Atlas I was surprised at high it was. I'll take a look when I log timing and boost.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

tmoe said:


> at
> 
> Oil temp seems high compared to my mk7.5 Golf R stage 2 which is normally in the 210 - 214 range during summer cruise mode AC on, when I saw 228 for a couple of days in the Atlas I was surprised at high it was. I'll take a look when I log timing and boost.


My 2018 1.8 will see 223 or so on the highway cruising in 90+ temps and that's got and IS20 and software. Get off the highway, 210-214 or so. It's really all rpm-based...higher the rpm, hotter the oil. Ambient temps don't seem to matter much or at least not as much as folks make it out to be. I can still see 220 in the winter if I hammer it.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Are you guys with the Cross Sports still unable to get an APR tune? Looking at their website they show that the Stage 1 tune is available for it.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

APR website says it's available but that's not 100% true. When I saw them they said it depends on your code. Some people have been able to get them. I'm still waiting on mine. In the mean time I installed a JB4.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

California-Kid said:


> So now that 4Motion is available with the 2.0T, I traded my 3.6 4Motion for the Atlas Cross Sport 2.0T 4Motion. I did this just so I could get an ECU tune. I contacted APR and they said that the ECU tune is not available for the Cross Sport. They said that the CS may be different or changed from last year. The Atlas CS is the same as the Atlas underneath so I don't know why things might be different. He didn't give me a timeline as when it will be available. But if the Atlas goes the way of the Tiguan (i.e. tuners can break the code, budack cycle, etc) then I should have kept my VR6 3.6. I'll keep you guys post with any new updates.


I had a tiguan for 3 years listening to that apr anyday now crap my lease was up in July and they still never got the tune strightend out. With the crossprort I bought the JB4 good enough for me


----------



## Salvadori (Jan 21, 2021)

California-Kid said:


> So now that 4Motion is available with the 2.0T, I traded my 3.6 4Motion for the Atlas Cross Sport 2.0T 4Motion. I did this just so I could get an ECU tune. I contacted APR and they said that the ECU tune is not available for the Cross Sport. They said that the CS may be different or changed from last year. The Atlas CS is the same as the Atlas underneath so I don't know why things might be different. He didn't give me a timeline as when it will be available. But if the Atlas goes the way of the Tiguan (i.e. tuners can break the code, budack cycle, etc) then I should have kept my VR6 3.6. I'll keep you guys post with any new updates.





California-Kid said:


> I Went to APR today.
> I had some email conversation with them prior to my going. They said they did not have the tune for the Atlas CS. I asked them to try an Atlas tune, knowing it most likely will not work. Took a chance. No dice.
> They extracted the code, though. They said they'll work on it and get back to me.
> So yeah, maybe I should do a JB1 or JB4 while they're cracking the code.


Any updates on this yet?

Anyone gotten a Stage 1 tune on a Cross Sport 2.0T with 4MOTION?


----------



## yhalps (Jun 20, 2018)

so i just traded in my 18 atlas s v6 4motion for a 20 atlas se 2.0 FWD, i have a few questions about apr stage 1.
1) how much improvement can i really see?
2) is the install plug and play or do i have to bring it to the tuning place?
3) will my warranty be voided?
any help will be appreciated.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

yhalps said:


> so i just traded in my 18 atlas s v6 4motion for a 20 atlas se 2.0 FWD, i have a few questions about apr stage 1.
> 1) how much improvement can i really see?
> 2) is the install plug and play or do i have to bring it to the tuning place?
> 3) will my warranty be voided?
> any help will be appreciated.


1. Yes, there is a noticeable improvement
2. You have to bring it to a shop to get it tuned. You can’t tune from home with APR.
3. Yes, it will void your warranty. 

If you’re worried about a warranty then go APR+.

I’m currently stage 1 (93) ecu calibration.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

APR has not contacted me regarding the Atlas CS tune. It doesn't matter (to me, anyway) because I traded again. Yeah, call me crazy. I got the bigger Atlas 2.0T 4Motion and got it tuned right after the break-in period. Availability of the tune was not the only reason. During the lockdown and stay-at-home orders I did some wood working. I couldn't fit the lumber in the CS. Unbelievably, I can fit 8' lumber inside the Atlas.

I get about 20-21 MPG. I can't really tell the difference in D mode. It feels better in sport mode and at higher revs. I think the transmission has a lot to do with it. It wants to shift too early. You know, fuel efficiency and all that. Anyway, that's my two cents' worth.


----------



## yhalps (Jun 20, 2018)

MMeachGLI said:


> 1. Yes, there is a noticeable improvement
> 2. You have to bring it to a shop to get it tuned. You can’t tune from home with APR.
> 3. Yes, it will void your warranty.
> 
> ...


thank you for the quick reply, appreciate it.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

yhalps said:


> 3) will my warranty be voided?





MMeachGLI said:


> 3. Yes, it will void your warranty.


This is still arguable and has been debated for years. The key word is "will" and the true answer is that it "can" void your warranty but by no means it "will" void it. It all depends on the dealership and if they are mod friendly or not. A few of the dealerships in my area are very mod friendly and actually get excited to see nice cars that are modded. 

Keep in mind also that to void the warranty the dealer has to prove that a particular mod is the cause of the failure. I personally haven't heard of a warranty voided by a simple tune. Typically it's only if someone has highly modded, or poorly modded the engine and caused a failure before the warranty was voided.


----------



## yhalps (Jun 20, 2018)

gti_addict said:


> This is still arguable and has been debated for years. The key word is "will" and the true answer is that it "can" void your warranty but by no means it "will" void it. It all depends on the dealership and if they are mod friendly or not. A few of the dealerships in my area are very mod friendly and actually get excited to see nice cars that are modded.
> 
> Keep in mind also that to void the warranty the dealer has to prove that a particular mod is the cause of the failure. I personally haven't heard of a warranty voided by a simple tune. Typically it's only if someone has highly modded, or poorly modded the engine and caused a failure before the warranty was voided.


so i actually spoke to the local APR authorized dealer near me, they just suggested getting my car serviced by them and if i needed major repairs they can uninstall the flash prior to me going back to the dealership.


----------



## SeltzTech (Jul 28, 2020)

Just took off my JB1 the other day because the car had to go in for an oil change and boy could you tell the difference! The piggyback tune only offers a modest bump but in hp/tq but it's sorely missing in stock form. The car is a lease so I need the warranty and found this to be the best solution.


----------

